# Pictures



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2013)

.











.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome back David; long time no see!  Nice shot...  works well.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay!!! Bitter's back! I've missed you, friend! :hug::

Cool shot--my stinky vision can't quite make out what that thing on the white block is, but I'm not sure it really matters either. I'm quite taken by the way the stairs and the rest of the building angles seem to take on an almost Escher-esque appearance.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!

.









.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Yay!!! Bitter's back! I've missed you, friend! :hug::
> 
> Cool shot--my stinky vision can't quite make out what that thing on the white block is, but I'm not sure it really matters either. I'm quite taken by the way the stairs and the rest of the building angles seem to take on an almost Escher-esque appearance.



If you were a man, you would recognize the shape right away.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 22, 2013)

^  What he said.  lol


Great stuff bitter....That first one is really awesome.  Great vision and capturing that vision.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 22, 2013)

Designer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!!! Bitter's back! I've missed you, friend! :hug::
> ...



God, my vision stinks. Last night, if I'd had to guess, I'd have said that thing was a guitar. :lmao:
In my defense--HER shape and MY shape have very little in common.


----------



## deeky (Apr 22, 2013)

On the first one - how did you get her to hang from the ceiling like that?  

Very nice.  I can never find those open spaces empty enough to get shots like this.


----------



## KenC (Apr 22, 2013)

deeky said:


> I can never find those open spaces empty enough to get shots like this.



It appears that he's been lurking in the museums.


----------



## runnah (Apr 22, 2013)

KenC said:


> deeky said:
> 
> 
> > I can never find those open spaces empty enough to get shots like this.
> ...



As a guest or an exhibit?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Glad you are enjoying these.



.










.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm enjoying the shapes, lines and tones.  Especially how your eyes are drawn to her in number 1.

My only problem is that I'm trying to look at them and all I can see is you in the left corner, hand to chin, starring me down.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't make out what the first one was at first; I like the use of pattern and line and shape but the subject doesn't appear to be sharply in focus so maybe that's why it's hard to tell what's there. 

The second one particularly seems to be a range of grays (dark charcoal ranging to pale gray) so maybe the contrast could use some adjustment. I learned with B&W photography to have some 'black' black and 'white' white somewhere in the image, and that's usually what I look for and then adjust from there. The subject doesn't look quite as sharp as the vase, and I don't quite get why she's got her arm in it, but I suppose that's due to different photographer's viewpoints or what you want to portray. I think the angles of her body and the pattern in the vase are interesting and work well together.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice way to make a comeback! 

Love number #1, everything about it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

@ Bitter,I only been a member for a short time but been following your current photography work and must say I love your artistic vision. Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming.Best Regards.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 22, 2013)

Very Nice!

I put it in my guest photog portfolio with you screen name on it.


----------



## weepete (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, I absolutely love 1. It took me a second to realise but to me that's an exceptional shot. The others aren't exactly bad either!


----------



## KenC (Apr 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > deeky said:
> ...



The woman in the images looks like she might be an exhibit - some sort of performance art - I've heard of museums doing this.  As for Bitter, who knows?  Perhaps it's an integrated performance art piece where one person takes different positions while the other photographs her ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2013)

KenC said:


> The woman in the images looks like she might be an exhibit - some sort of performance art - I've heard of museums doing this.  As for Bitter, who knows?  Perhaps it's an integrated performance art piece where one person takes different positions while the other photographs her ...



Yeah, It's a performance/endurance piece. The models have to hold the vase all day. I guess they at least have to be touching it. I thought is was fun. They would not react to guests, and they kept moving which was frustrating at times.







.















.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > deeky said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thanks for the comments. Glad you are enjoying these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out-friggin-standing! :thumbup:


----------



## Juga (Apr 22, 2013)

I honestly don't see what is so interesting about these pictures...


I KID! These are great.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2013)

Juga said:


> I honestly don't see what is so interesting about these pictures...
> 
> 
> I KID! These are great.



At first I was like "hey!"

Then I was like "LOL!"


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 22, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> At first I was like "hey!"



O hey!


----------



## KrisztinaK (Apr 22, 2013)

I love the whole idea of the models being the exhibit.  I've never seen something like that myself and have been to many art museums over the years.  Though not in quite some time.  Makes me think I should visit a few soon.

Your photos are very interesting themselves.  I especially like the POV of the first shot.  Very unique and I thoroughly enjoyed this set.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Kris!

.









.


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my favorite.


----------



## Mully (Apr 23, 2013)

I like your last post as the POV is very nice and the model is almost a second reading..... the whole set is well done.


----------



## eswebster (Apr 23, 2013)

The last is my favorite as well... my eyes are drawn all over the frame and cant stay in any one place.... great shot.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 23, 2013)

.









.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 23, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thanks for the comments. Glad you are enjoying these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOw who went and left a perfectly good white girl just laying there? lol. 

I really like this actually. Stellar work.


----------



## RobN185 (Apr 23, 2013)

How can you be "Bitter" after taking a great series like this?
These should all now be hanging in the same gallery and titled something like "Exhibit II".


----------



## mishele (Apr 23, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[h=1]Photo of the Month Nomination Thread[/h]


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > At first I was like "hey!"
> ...


Tyler!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 24, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> How can you be "Bitter" after taking a great series like this?
> These should all now be hanging in the same gallery and titled something like "Exhibit II".



That would be very cool. There were other photographers there, taking pictures of the girls as well. It would be neat to have a way to see how everyone "saw" this exhibit!

Awww...Thanks Mishelle!!!




.










.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 24, 2013)

..









..


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome back Sir


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> That would be very cool. There were other photographers there, taking pictures of the girls as well. It would be neat to have a way to see how everyone "saw" this exhibit!
> 
> Awww...Thanks Mishelle!!!
> 
> ...



This one is kinda trippy... Would have stared at this one a long time in high school ( during the weekend any way lol)


----------



## manaheim (Apr 24, 2013)

Love these, David.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks kids!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 26, 2013)

Having enjoyed looking at your photos over the years I have learned two things.  One, I really enjoy your work.  Two, Cleveland has the best collection of odd and nifty staircases on the planet.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Bent.

I love Cleveland. Apparently the main library downtown has amazing architecture and staircase (modern), but I have yet to make it down there.

These pics were taken at the brand new Museum of Contemporary Art (MOCA). Great space!


----------



## Mully (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nice B&W tones, your last post of just the stairs is way cool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Mully!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2013)

How do you find all these places perfect for abstract shapes?

I love the shots. The tones and shapes are so pleasing to the eye, and my eyes always rest on the person.


----------

